# First fatty on the new grill



## jjwdiver (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been living here on St. John in the Virgin Island since just after Thanksgiving and only in the past month resumed my smoking. Yesterday I couldn't help myself and decided to roll a fatty and smoke it. Now let me say that when you tell someone here, that you're going to smoke a fatty...guests come over. Not because they enjoy smoked meat tubes filled with goodness, but because a rolled fatty here is a different smoked item!

Used fresh greens from the garden, the usual JD Sausage, some smoked cheddar and Colby, pepperoni and some salami, seasoned with a little bit of Island Rub from a store here.








All wrapped up and waiting for the grill:  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Fired up the Wolf grill and setup the A-Maze-N-Smoker with some apple dust







Remember I said others would stop by...  1 was a friend who wanted to show off his little boy (whom we had not yet seen since his birth, and King just happened to stop by yesterday - no connection to the fatty of the smoking, but I thought it was kinda funny)   (picture taken later in the day)







Half-way through the smoke of the fatty, as I was out by the grill area, this guy came walking up. Very curious little dude and he was not shy at all. I had to explain to him that 2 things would happen if he didn't leave. 1-my wife would freak out if she saw him, and 2-I'd have to resort to some deep-rooted manly show of force to impress the wife and forcibly remove him from the area...luckily he understood and wandered into the garden to continue his devastation of our produce and herbs.







He was about 2 1/2 feet long head to tail - beautiful colors too (camera was not my friend yesterday)

So back to the fatty - smoked for 2 hours at around 270 degrees and she was ready!






	

		
			
		

		
	
   
	

		
			
		

		
	







Today I get to see if my little green buddy returns as I'm doing 3 racks of spares to take to a Super Bowl party with some friends. I'll be bringing some of the fatty to share - the fatty from above!  These friends had never heard of a fatty or tried one - so my quest to hook them is on!  The friends wife, who told me she didn't like ribs at all, tried some of mine 2 weeks ago and loved them (imagine that, smoked ribs taste better than the ones made here on the island in an oven, hmmm)  Janet bought the ribs for the smoke today to take to her house - she's hooked!

Enjoy the game and the remainder of your weekend!

John

oh, and just to throw a loop into things - here is the sunrise as I was writing this thread:


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome day!!!!

Great looking friends and food...

   Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2011)

Great looking fattie. Hmmm, I'm thinking smoked iguana.


----------



## smoke king (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know which looks better. Your fattie.....or your weather!


----------



## gdkmp (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful pics!  We could use some of that island weather up here!  What type of greens did you use in this fatty?  It looks delicious!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well your eatable fattie looked great and I bet it took good care of alot of your friends in a good way too. Now with hopes of retiring in Jamacia the Clariton Mountian area one day I know what you mean the other fattie. Now you need to keep things smoking down in the crib for us OK.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 6, 2011)

Great Looking Fatty...

*GO GREEN BAY...*


----------



## les3176 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow ya sure got the life there don't ya!!!Nice job


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 7, 2011)

GDKMP said:


> Beautiful pics! We could use some of that island weather up here! What type of greens did you use in this fatty? It looks delicious!


We are growing 4 different kinds of greens - and to be honest I don't know what they are. 1 is Arugula, but its a guess on the others.







That is Basil on the end next to the step in the forefront, but you can see the 4 rows of greens.  We also have some collard greens growing, but not being from the south I am not sure what we do with it or how it tastes...but they say we can't grow regular lettuce here because it gets eaten by Iguanas before it can grow big enough to produce.  I'm thinking an Iguana fatty might be in the future!


----------



## gdkmp (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice garden....mmmmmmmmm Iguana fatty!


----------

